# I need Elk antlers shipped to Canada



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi All,

Can anyone recommend someone who ships extra-large and/or jumbo sized elk antlers to Canada? I am having quite the difficult time finding such a person/company.

Thanks in Advance,

Roy


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I prefer moose antlers and have them shipped from Maine. I would think you would have elk antlers readily available in Canada, without needing to have them shipped to Canada. 

Sorry. I'm sure a Canadian member can point you in the right direction.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

have you tried GOANTLER? I just ordered some they are having a 42% OFF thing going on I think today is the last day


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> have you tried GOANTLER? I just ordered some they are having a 42% OFF thing going on I think today is the last day


Do they have a website where I can order from? I tried Antler Designs, LLC - Handcrafted Antler Candelabras Made from Real Antlers but the website looks just like a place holder with no ordering capabilities.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Here is a Canadian site that ships to Canada, USA, and internationally. I have never used them since I am able to purchase elk antlers at some of our local pet stores. Good luck.


Canadian Elk Antler


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

roym01 said:


> Do they have a website where I can order from? I tried Antler Designs, LLC - Handcrafted Antler Candelabras Made from Real Antlers but the website looks just like a place holder with no ordering capabilities.


Got Antler? | Grab An Antler and Chew On!, Moose, Elk and Deer Antler Dog Chews


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thanks kr, yes it 's GOT antler..


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Is it true that moose antlers are better because they are softer?


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Here you go: Chad Ebert
208-818-6081
[email protected]

It's an Elk farm where I live in Coeur d' Alene, Idaho. Ask Chad he will know about any customs requirements etc.


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Canadian Elk Antlers I have already tried. I placed an order but they did not have stock.

I am now trying Chad.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

My favorite site, its in Canada, 15% off today

https://store.petango.com/search.aspx?keyword=antlers&page=1&size=60&sort=0


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

maxtmill said:


> Is it true that moose antlers are better because they are softer?


I prefer moose antlers. This paragraph explains the difference between antlers. I copied the information from the Acadia moose antler website.

"Many people are familiar with deer antlers sold as dog chews and wonder what the difference is. Antlers are generally found available from Moose, Elk and Deer. Of the three, moose antlers are the hardest. Elk antlers are hard but have marrow which when chewed tend to break into shards. Deer antlers are the softest of the three . So... if you buy deer antlers and they last about a week, perhaps its time to try a moose antler. It will last much longer, proving in the end that it was a more economical choice than other chews that need to be replaced weekly."


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Roy, I may have misled you on directing you to Chad. I thought you wanted to buy WHOLE Elk Antlers. I have since talked with him and he already has two people who buy all he can provide. 

I will be looking at the Moose antlers too. It makes sense that they would last longer. Gotta be a different bone pattern/texture.


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> Roy, I may have misled you on directing you to Chad. I thought you wanted to buy WHOLE Elk Antlers. I have since talked with him and he already has two people who buy all he can provide.
> 
> I will be looking at the Moose antlers too. It makes sense that they would last longer. Gotta be a different bone pattern/texture.


I spoke to Chad and, as you stated, he could not help me. I placed an order with Pet Supplies Canada | Shop Pet Products at Homesalive.ca and will wait and see what I get. I will also give the Moose antlers a try. Thanks.


----------

